# To dye beard or not?



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm trying out the short beard look for the first time; I have a mixture of dark brown / grey color. 

I usually always dye my hair but not sure what to do for my beard; I've gotten mixed opinions from my friends.

Ladies, do you like the grey in beards or would you rather guys dye their beard?

Thank you!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Depends. How old are you?


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lila said:


> Depends. How old are you?


I'm 38 but for some reason I started getting grays early like back in high school, I guess just genetics.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

dennisg1 said:


> I'm trying out the short beard look for the first time; I have a mixture of dark brown / grey color.
> 
> I usually always dye my hair but not sure what to do for my beard; I've gotten mixed opinions from my friends.
> 
> ...


At some point you will have to stop dying it. 

Your roots will show. 

Best not to start.


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I definitely like the look of it so far, going for the short beard look. I went in today for a cut/shape-up and my barber cleaned it up; so looks a lot better now.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

dennisg1 said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > Depends. How old are you?
> ...


Yeah you're a bit young for a grey beard. If you have a lot of grey then use Just For Men. It doesn't remove all of the grey so looks much more natural. 

When you're ready to let it all go (head and beard) natural, you can be a silver Fox 🙂


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lila said:


> Yeah you're a bit young for a grey beard. If you have a lot of grey then use Just For Men. It doesn't remove all of the grey so looks much more natural.
> 
> When you're ready to let it all go (head and beard) natural, you can be a silver Fox 🙂


I would say at this point I have a lot more dark brown than grey showing. I have spots of grey and probably the most showing on my chin.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

My opinon is that you should do what you're comfortable with.

I'm quite gray (at 52), and I love it. I get lots of compliments, but I've also had total strangers walk past me on the street and make snarky remarks.

It stings for a minute, but I'm sure not gonna dye my hair because of it.

Some people have amazing gray, and others don't.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

OMG, I would say men NEVER need to dye their gray! I think men with gray in their hair/beards look GREAT!!
Plus, it displays a confidence and acceptance of themselves that is super-sexy!!!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

If you're anything like me, you've earned those gray hairs.

They're trophies and lifetime achievement awards, my brother.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

No no no no no


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Without a picture it's hard to tell. I've seen dyed hair with non-died beards that work and some that don't.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Beards grow much faster than head hair. Wouldn't you have to dye your beard a couple of times a week to keep up? My husband's hair grows so fast that he can grow a full beard in less than two weeks. I cannot imagine trying to keep up with that.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

You have no idea how much I want to believe that is true :wink2:




LisaDiane said:


> OMG, I would say men NEVER need to dye their gray! I think men with gray in their hair/beards look GREAT!!
> Plus, it displays a confidence and acceptance of themselves that is super-sexy!!!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

dennisg1 said:


> I'm trying out the short beard look for the first time; I have a mixture of dark brown / grey color.
> 
> I usually always dye my hair but not sure what to do for my beard; I've gotten mixed opinions from my friends.
> 
> ...


I would rather guys didn't dye their hair or beards.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Or get creative! :smthumbup:


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

No to dye on the beard!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

How about glitter? 



Livvie said:


> No to dye on the beard!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> OMG, I would say men NEVER need to dye their gray! I think men with gray in their hair/beards look GREAT!!
> Plus, it displays a confidence and acceptance of themselves that is super-sexy!!!


I'm resisting dying my beard, but it's also worth noting that in certain professions that gray hair and beard definitely work against you. There can be some pretty good job reasons to dye it, unfortunately.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

minimalME said:


> Or get creative! :smthumbup:


Is the second one wearing a *****-hat?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know. :surprise:



AandM said:


> Is the second one wearing a *****-hat?


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Lila said:


> Yeah you're a bit young for a grey beard. If you have a lot of grey then use Just For Men. It doesn't remove all of the grey so looks much more natural.
> 
> When you're ready to let it all go (head and beard) natural, you can be a silver Fox 🙂







Forward to the end of the documentary; JFM gel out that gray and random blonds will grab for public sexy-time.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

minimalME said:


> I don't know. :surprise:












Yeah, you too, bro.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I still don't know what this means. 



AandM said:


> Yeah, you too, bro.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Or get creative! :smthumbup:


I'm pretty sure the OP is male not one of the 672 other genders like those two.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

minimalME said:


> I still don't know what this means.


It means being a Meg is gender-spectrum neutral thing. No matter what is between your legs, no matter what portion of the spectrum of Heinz 57 you occupy, you can STILL BE A MEG!!!!0:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::wink2::laugh:>

#thegreatawokening


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet you look so handsome and distinguished! 



Fozzy said:


> I'm resisting dying my beard...


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Fozzy said:


> I'm resisting dying my beard, but it's also worth noting that in certain professions that gray hair and beard definitely work against you. There can be some pretty good job reasons to dye it, unfortunately.


Really? Like what...male stripper?? Lol!

No, seriously, I can't think of any...which jobs are you thinking of?


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

minimalME said:


> I bet you look so handsome and distinguished!


I wouldn't even say men with gray look distinguished to me - it's more like, mature, self-assured (which is SO sexy on guys!), strong, that kind of thing. I'm in my late 40's, but guys _*without*_ gray haven't turned my head since I was in my mid-30's!!!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Just make sure you leave some gray.

The following story is a cautionary tale (I realize you're literally half his age):

I work with a male higher up, 65ish maybe. He has applied for a higher position. He has all gray hair. He recently dyed it ALL BLACK. With no gray hair woven in at all. It looks awful--like he put on a black helmet. He is now a laughing stock in a building of 200+ people. I feel so bad for him. My theory is he did it to make him look younger, thereby giving him a better chance at getting the position.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Last year while working in Russia and Romania we had a few guys fall in love. As you would guess the girls in each case were much younger. Now these guys all have their hair died to hide the grey and are trying and failing to dress much younger. Between the new clothes and dye jobs they look like the worst bunch of try hards I have ever seen.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Since you're asking for opinions, I interpret men covering their grey as being insecure and deceptive. My pharmacist dyes his hair black. He would be handsome, IMO, except his insecurity (dyed hair) makes him look creepy to me because I wonder what else he is hiding from the world.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> Really? Like what...male stripper?? Lol!
> 
> No, seriously, I can't think of any...which jobs are you thinking of?


Tech jobs in particular. Age discrimination is a real thing.

At some point the dye won't help anyway, so you just have to suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Tech jobs in particular. Age discrimination is a real thing.
> 
> At some point the dye won't help anyway, so you just have to suck it up and deal with it.


Or you could also not give your lightly used razor blades to your wife. Just a thought, if it’s an issue.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Guys like Jeffrey Dean Morgan have promoted acceptance for not dyeing. I've had a beard practically all of my life and I never really gave it a second thought when it started to turn grey at around 45. If you're well groomed as opposed to scruffy then I think that you're good to go.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> Or you could also not give your lightly used razor blades to your wife. Just a thought, if it’s an issue.


Ugly discrimination is also a thing. My gray beard hides some of that at least. :wink2:


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Fozzy said:


> Ugly discrimination is also a thing. My gray beard hides some of that at least. :wink2:


I DOUBT that - there are very few ugly people!! But a gray beard will definitely add to the "Yummy" factor! :wink2:


----------

